# 2020 M340i Individual Paint



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

My partner and I are ready to order an M340i in Purple Silk paint. I have gotten a run around with the local dealership about no more 2020 M340i are available and production will not start back up until next model year. I think they are just out of allocations, or do not want to bother with an Individual paint order. A dealership 2 hours from me is trying to help me but says the paint was denied at first and they elevated the request to someone else.

I have now been told that the Purple Silk color was available a few years ago only on FULL M cars (M3, M4, M5, etc.).

BUT, on the Individual Visualizer web page if you select 2020 M340i, it lists that color as an option. And if you select it, the pictured car rendering changes color. If it was not available shouldn't it display an error or not available or something?

Very odd. I am trying to get clarification from BMW NA Genius group email. If this is a no-go they REALLY need to clarify and update the Visualizer web page.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MG20i said:


> My partner and I are ready to order an M340i in Purple Silk paint. I have gotten a run around with the local dealership about no ey are just out of allocations, or do not want to bother with an Individual paint order. A dealership 2 hours from me is trying to help me but says the paint was denied at first and they elevated the request to someone else.
> 
> I have now been told that the Purple Silk color was available a few years ago only on FULL M cars (M3, M4, M5, etc.).
> 
> ...


I am just returning after a long sabbatical, but this does not make sense. Model Year 2020 3 Series production runs through Jun/July.

What part of the country are you posting from?


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Shafer said:


> I am just returning after a long sabbatical, but this does not make sense. Model Year 2020 3 Series production runs through Jun/July.
> 
> What part of the country are you posting from?


Exactly....I think that particular dealership just does not have any more M340 allotments, or does not want to deal with a special order car.
I am in North Florida.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

I've done 'special' paint twice. It involves approval from a Regional Manager, NA and AG...as well as a dealer that a) wants to and b) know how to play ball.

Count on adding as much as 6 months to the build time once you get the paint approved. 

Agree, it sounds like your dealer is missing a) or b)


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

dkreidel said:


> I've done 'special' paint twice. It involves approval from a Regional Manager, NA and AG...as well as a dealer that a) wants to and b) know how to play ball.
> 
> Count on adding as much as 6 months to the build time once you get the paint approved.
> 
> Agree, it sounds like your dealer is missing a) or b)


Yes, they never got to requesting the paint. Just said there were no chassis for order....
Have another dealership that is trying to work with us. And oh yes, we were informed it might be a while.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

I have read here over the years of people getting individual colors on regular BMWs (non Ms) but it normally seemed to be someone with connections (or a dealership that had connections). I am just going to take a guess here, that the local dealer to wherever the OP is wants no part of jumping through hoops to order an individual PURPLE BMW that they almost assuredly would have major difficulty selling if the deal with south in ANY way.

Couple that with the extra hoops required to try to get a "plan old M340" painted a color like this, and you have a situation where this is likely going to be difficult to impossible for OP. 

As for "it shows online in the configurator", that means nothing, and should be discounted.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

It is going to be a significant process no doubt. If I can just find out which colors are available for consideration on the M340 then I can look for a dealership willing to play the game knowing I have a valid paint choice. As long as BMWNA and BMWAG agree to the request obviously....


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

MG20i said:


> It is going to be a significant process no doubt. If I can just find out which colors are available for consideration on the M340 then I can look for a dealership willing to play the game knowing I have a valid paint choice. As long as BMWNA and BMWAG agree to the request obviously....


Hint: Your Regional Manager is the key player to get onboard - but of course he/she will be tougher than Casper the Friendly Ghost to contact unless a well-connected dealer reels the Regional in.

It 's like in Russia; the first and second time they say No it just means 'not now'


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

:rofl:

Currently trying to get approval on a couple other color choices. Mora Metallic (369), or Peridot Green Metallic (W81). Will update if we get a go ahead.:thumbup:


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

Find a sales person known for ordering individual M cars and you***8217;ll likely find someone that has a connection to the regional rep.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

alex2364 said:


> Find a sales person known for ordering individual M cars and you'll likely find someone that has a connection to the regional rep.


Don't know that there ARE any of those in this area :rofl:.
We will see what happens with the current attempt.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

MG20i said:


> Don't know that there ARE any of those in this area :rofl:.
> We will see what happens with the current attempt.


Every dealer in the US has an assigned Regional Sales Rep, but in some cases the Regional Rep's territory encompasses many States...hence the difficulty in getting face time with them. Savvy dealers can usually reach their rep via phone/e-mail within 24 hours, but it's unlikely you'll be granted direct access to the "ghost"


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

dkreidel said:


> Every dealer in the US has an assigned Regional Sales Rep, but in some cases the Regional Rep's territory encompasses many States...hence the difficulty in getting face time with them. Savvy dealers can usually reach their rep via phone/e-mail within 24 hours, but it's unlikely you'll be granted direct access to the "ghost"


I meant a general sales rep in this area that is familiar with Individual and therefore has an inside connection to the regional sales representative.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

You're close enough to the Greer PC that you could order the car from any US dealer, do PC delivery and be home in a day. 

There are a few dealers known to have tight, personal connections to NA that are on this board; perhaps one will chime in here.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

dkreidel said:


> You're close enough to the Greer PC that you could order the car from any US dealer, do PC delivery and be home in a day.
> 
> There are a few dealers known to have tight, personal connections to NA that are on this board; perhaps one will chime in here.


We are going to do Performance Center delivery no matter who helps us get the car ordered!


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

MG20i said:


> We are going to do Performance Center delivery no matter who helps us get the car ordered!


Then why are you dealing with a local dealer that is obviously isn't interested in doing an individual order? I would be hitting up big time dealers in SoCal.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

alex2364 said:


> Then why are you dealing with a local dealer that is obviously isn't interested in doing an individual order? I would be hitting up big time dealers in SoCal.


I have never entertained the idea until very recently. IF I get another road block on the order with the dealership a couple hours away I will see what can be done out of State.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Still have not heard anything about Mora Metallic (369), or Peridot Green Metallic (W81). I am thinking it is gonna be a no-go as well.* ONE *more attempt with a nearby dealer and see if they can get Twilight Purple approved. I* KNOW *this is available in lesser models because there is video of an 840i or M850i in Twilight Purple, and someone in NY recently ordered an M3430i in Twilight Purple.

If I still have not gotten approval in 2 weeks I am talking to Jon Shafer and see if he can give me suggestions.


----------



## Csaavedra (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey there! I would be willing to speak with my connections to see if we could put something together for you.

Have you been able to make any progress on this at all?

*EDIT* I work at Zimbrick BMW in Madison and we work closely with our regional manager so I feel like I could at the very least let you know whether or not it is something we could accommodate.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

No progress so far. I asked the salesman/Genius that is trying to help currently to attempt getting approval for Twilight Purple on Friday but I know the approval can take a week or 2.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Just struck Gold. BMW NA sent a letter to the sales rep saying several of our color choices would be available and BMW is setting aside the 5th week of 2020 for special orders. Now to make a few final choices on build.
Will update when we finalize details, put a deposit in, and place the order!!!


----------



## Csaavedra (Oct 15, 2019)

MG20i said:


> Just struck Gold. BMW NA sent a letter to the sales rep saying several of our color choices would be available and BMW is setting aside the 5th week of 2020 for special orders. Now to make a few final choices on build.
> Will update when we finalize details, put a deposit in, and place the order!!!


Nice! Hopefully everything goes well. If for some reason something goes awry feel free to reach out. I love working on individual orders. :thumbup:


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

I am going to have to learn how folks are getting that 1% - 1.1% of msrp lease deal. 

I think my local dealers are dicking me around....with the Individual Paint the sale price was quoted today as $64,881.99 which is okish....I'd think I could get more off the $67,945 msrp. BUT they are talking a 3 year 10k mile lease of $840 a month with $2500 down! I see folks getting a lease of 1-1.1% of sale price!


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Find another dealer. Hit up Jon Shafer (he posted early on this thread) and order the car for Performance Center Delivery.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

quackbury said:


> Find another dealer. Hit up Jon Shafer (he posted early on this thread) and order the car for Performance Center Delivery.


I am emailing with him now.


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

MG20i said:


> I am going to have to learn how folks are getting that 1% - 1.1% of msrp lease deal.
> 
> I think my local dealers are dicking me around....with the Individual Paint the sale price was quoted today as $64,881.99 which is okish....I'd think I could get more off the $67,945 msrp. BUT they are talking a 3 year 10k mile lease of $840 a month with $2500 down! I see folks getting a lease of 1-1.1% of sale price!


Make sure you negotiate and know how your cap is built as well as MF and can calculate your own payment so you truly understand what is going into that payment number.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

greginchi said:


> Make sure you negotiate and know how your cap is built as well as MF and can calculate your own payment so you truly understand what is going into that payment number.


The only information they offered was 61% residual so I am not sure about money factor. And I have not heard of cap build so I need too look that up.


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

MG20i said:


> The only information they offered was 61% residual so I am not sure about money factor. And I have not heard of cap build so I need too look that up.


NEVER lease without knowing all the numbers and being able to calculate payment yourself.

Cap is the selling price plus whatever you roll into the lease...typically acquisition fee. Put no money down on lease as you will lose if car gets totaled. MF is interest rate on lease...BMW has a buy rate and it can be marked up. Search and learn.:thumbup:

Depending on your mileage BMW lease deals are not nearly as attractive as they were years ago...ie, they dont inflate the residuals as much...plus you pay 925 for acq fee and incentives right now are much better for financing...so a loan might work better overall especially if you put low miles on the car...also many people are surprised with lease end fees, disposition, new tires, damage, etc.

In Chicago leases make no sense because of taxation so cash is king...point is run all scenarios.

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=895604

https://leasehackr.com/calculator


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Here is the documentation that I was given. With $2500 down, 61% residual, and what is supposed to be the current money factor of 0.00128 I get @$641.81 per month.
Is there something I have incorrect maybe?


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

MG20i said:


> Here is the documentation that I was given. With $2500 down, 61% residual, and what is supposed to be the current money factor of 0.00128 I get @$641.81 per month.
> Is there something I have incorrect maybe?


Using 67945 for MSRP and 62045 for cap on a 30 month lease (I assume this is your term for 61% residual) with MF of 0.00128 I get 819 before taxes. 851 if 925 acq fee is put into the cap.

For 36 month term with 61% residual and 0.00128 I get 732 with acq fee in cap...705 without.

I also assume the 2500 pays for doc and those other fees that I don't understand but you should know what they are.

You need to ask them what they are using for your cap number and what it includes and verify term/residual/MF...and also what exactly is your down paying for...where is acq fee being put?

Too many variables going on here...

Dealer salesperson is licking his chops over you since you don't really know what is going on until you know all the above.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

You make no mention of the lease term, nor the number of miles allowed. Those factors directly affect the residual and the economics of the lease. If you elect to proceed without doing a deep dive into how leasing works, and using your own lease calculator to run your own calculations, be prepared to bring a big bottle of this to the signing.

There used to be a ton of good information on Bimmerfest, but for some unknown reason the mods have removed it. You should spend some time on leasehackr.com.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

MG20i said:


> .......BUT they are talking a 3 year 10k mile lease of $840 a month with $2500 down! I see folks getting a lease of 1-1.1% of sale price!


3 years 10k miles per year


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

quackbury said:


> ....If you elect to proceed without doing a deep dive into how leasing works, and using your own lease calculator to run your own calculations, be prepared to bring a big bottle of this to the signing.
> 
> There used to be a ton of good information on Bimmerfest, but for some unknown reason the mods have removed it. You should spend some time on leasehackr.com.


LMAO @Cinnamon!
Yes, I have heard about leasehackr and intend to do more research there as well.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

@Quack

Since the OP is getting an individual order, Its my guess that the dealer was not planning on using any of that fancy lube stuff, and was just going to ... well.. you know... not use it but still perform the act, so to speak (lol)

OP, all kidding aside, its likely the dealer wants more margin / markup from you for dealing with an individual order. Whether you want to pay for that or what you can negotiate with them is another matter. There will be more babysitting from them likely on an individual order, and there is more risk to them getting stuck with a color that few want. They likely are trying to build in extra profit for those risks. Up to you and them to negotiate on what you both feel is fair for the work they will need to put in, etc... whatever that is.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

quackbury said:


> There used to be a ton of good information on Bimmerfest, but for some unknown reason the mods have removed it. You should spend some time on leasehackr.com.


What kinds of lease posts have been removed by mods? Has it been communicated(publicly or privately) what guidelines, in addition to published bimmerfest forum guidelines, were used to remove such posts?

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forumguidelines.php


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

dkreidel said:


> I've done 'special' paint twice. It involves approval from a Regional Manager, NA and AG...as well as a dealer that a) wants to and b) know how to play ball.


Wen you ordered your Individual Paint did your dealership require you to put the whole paint cost as a deposit the day you ordered? That is what I am facing right now.....


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

namelessman said:


> What kinds of lease posts have been removed by mods? Has it been communicated(publicly or privately) what guidelines, in addition to published bimmerfest forum guidelines, were used to remove such posts?


The entire "New to Leasing?" section was removed. All the valuable information on how leasing worked, MF's, adders, MSD's, hacks, etc. Wiped from the face of the earth as if it never existed.

A lot of seasoned Festers had made hugely valuable contributions to that section. All gone now. I could understnad removing the Confidential Retail and Wholesale Pricing threads (the intellectual property of BMWUSA), but the collected wisdom and recommendations of BF members? Still seems to me like that removal flew in the face of what John had intended when he established the site. :dunno:


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

quackbury said:


> The entire "New to Leasing?" section was removed. All the valuable information on how leasing worked, MF's, adders, MSD's, hacks, etc. Wiped from the face of the earth as if it never existed.
> 
> A lot of seasoned Festers had made hugely valuable contributions to that section. All gone now. I could understnad removing the Confidential Retail and Wholesale Pricing threads (the intellectual property of BMWUSA), but the collected wisdom and recommendations of BF members? Still seems to me like that removal flew in the face of what John had intended when he established the site. :dunno:


https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146090


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Interesting. There used to be an entire section on BF, not just a thread buried deep in the Ask-a-Dealer forum. And that section was VERY active: dozens of posts each month, a tremendous source of information on the latest regional programs. For many of us, using that up-to-date information to negotiate a killer lease deal was one of the best things about Bimmerfest, at least until Jon sold the site to the new owners. The truncated post in your thread ends abruptly in 2012. It's as if the mods sanitized it by removing the last 6 years worth of posts. 

There's a new thread pinned as a sticky to the Ask-a-Dealer forum, but it contains very little information, and only gets about 1 post a month, if that. It troubles me that what was once a valuable resource has been excised.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

quackbury said:


> The entire "New to Leasing?" section was removed. All the valuable information on how leasing worked, MF's, adders, MSD's, hacks, etc. Wiped from the face of the earth as if it never existed.
> 
> A lot of seasoned Festers had made hugely valuable contributions to that section. All gone now. I could understnad removing the Confidential Retail and Wholesale Pricing threads (the intellectual property of BMWUSA), but the collected wisdom and recommendations of BF members? Still seems to me like that removal flew in the face of what John had intended when he established the site. :dunno:


We are living in a brave new world, that is for sure..


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Just got a follow up email from the original dealership in Tallahassee, FL. [email protected] is the client advisor/genius:

[email protected]> 
1:00 PM (1 hour ago)
We don't know yet. Many variables to consider.

[email protected] wrote:
Other options as far as different vehicles?

[email protected]> 
12:54 PM (1 hour ago)
No thanks. I will look into other options.

[email protected] wrote:12:52 PM (1 hour ago)
Just wanted to reach out and tell you that production is still paused for European build M340's which is where individual paint cars are built***8230;.. However, there are North American M340's available if you are willing to explore other color options that are within the color pallet. Please let me know if this is an option for you.

[email protected] wrote: Tue. Nov. 5th
Can't place an order at this time***8230;.. There are plenty available from other dealers just not in the color you are looking for. I can't say for sure when production will pick back up but as soon as I know I will let you know. If you would like to explore a different color option, I would love to find it for you and make it yours.

[email protected] wrote: Tue. Nov. 5th
So can we not place an order?
Do you have any information as to when there will be chassis available for new 340 orders?

[email protected] wrote: Mon. Nov. 4th
That is fine. We are aware it may take 6 months.
We would only entertain a different color if the Purple Silk is not available.

[email protected] wrote: Mon. Nov. 4th
Working on getting the allocation***8230;.. Would you consider a different color? It looks like BMW isn't building M340i's at the moment and we aren't sure when the next production cycle will begin for that vehicle.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

quackbury said:


> Interesting. There used to be an entire section on BF, not just a thread buried deep in the Ask-a-Dealer forum. And that section was VERY active: dozens of posts each month, a tremendous source of information on the latest regional programs. For many of us, using that up-to-date information to negotiate a killer lease deal was one of the best things about Bimmerfest, at least until Jon sold the site to the new owners. The truncated post in your thread ends abruptly in 2012. It's as if the mods sanitized it by removing the last 6 years worth of posts.


Removing 6 years worth of collective shared knowledge is a dis-service to festers.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> We are living in a brave new world, that is for sure..


This reminds me of the circumstances around roadfly to bimmerfest.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

MG20i said:


> I am emailing with him now.


Just in case Jon passes on helping you (he has equivocated on doing out-of-state deals in the past), you might want to try Greg Poland at Pacific BMW. Like Jon, Greg is a long-term fest sponsor and has a great reputation. Hopefully, Jon or Greg can do your deal because reading your posts above leaves me with a high level of distrust that you will be treated right with your current dealer on a BMW Individual order. If both Jon and Greg are unable to help you, PM me. I have a contact that I trust who is a GM of a BMW store in South Florida and he may be able to take care of you (I am not suggesting that you will get 1% of MSRP payment on a BMW Individual order, but he will give you a good deal).


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Just in case Jon passes on helping you (he has equivocated on doing out-of-state deals in the past), you might want to try Greg Poland at Pacific BMW. Like Jon, Greg is a long-term fest sponsor and has a great reputation. Hopefully, Jon or Greg can do your deal because reading your posts above leave me with a high-level of distrust that you will be treated right with your current dealer on a BMW Individual order. If both Jon and Greg are unable to help you, PM me. I have a contact that I trust in South Florida that may be able to take care of you.


I agree and thank you. I am hoping I can work something out with a dealership about 2 hours away. Their original lease offer was a bit ridiculous ($2500 down, $840 per month) but hopefully they will work with me to get it closer to $700.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

MG20i said:


> I agree and thank you. I am hoping I can work something out with a dealership about 2 hours away. Their original lease offer was a bit ridiculous ($2500 down, $840 per month) but hopefully they will work with me to get it closer to $700.


Doing some quick back of the envelope math tells me that what you want is doable, but tough. Here is why: 67945 minus 7% profit is approximately 63,200. With a 62% residual and .00128 base rate (these are the terms for the South Florida region), you are at $709.00 a month with Florida's 7% sales tax. That is with you paying acquisition fee, dealer fee, tags, first month's payment and tax on the 2k rebate upfront (which will be a little more than the 2500 out of pocket your dealer suggested). Just keep in mind, hitting 700 a month on a BMW individual order M340 is really tough because of the delay involved (you can only lock current rates and residuals for 60 days on the east coast and 90 days on west coast). If you were buying today, at that MSRP, I would say an aggressive dealer could get you to 700 a month, but there is no way to know if the current 2k incentive, 62% residual and the current rate will be in play when your BMW individual order comes in. Just some food for thought......


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Doing some quick back of the envelope math tells me that what you want is doable, but tough. Here is why: 67945 minus 7% profit is approximately 63,200. With a 62% residual and .00128 base rate (these are the terms for the South Florida region), you are at $709.00 a month with Florida's 7% sales tax. That is with you paying acquisition fee, dealer fee, tags, first month's payment and tax on the 2k rebate upfront (which will be a little more than the 2500 out of pocket your dealer suggested). Just keep in mind, hitting 700 a month on a BMW individual order M340 is really tough because of the delay involved (you can only lock current rates and residuals for 60 days on the east coast and 90 days on west coast). If you were buying today, at that MSRP, I would say an aggressive dealer could get you to 700 a month, but there is no way to know if the current 2k incentive, 62% residual and the current rate will be in play when your BMW individual order comes in. Just some food for thought......


We currently have discount and rebates getting adjusted price to $62045.00. We are going to try and pay as much up front as we can instead of a down payment and 2 or 3 MSDs. IF we can pay all of that and the first month's lease we should be right around $700-$725 a month I hope.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

MG20i said:


> We currently have discount and rebates getting adjusted price to $62045.00. We are going to try and pay as much up front as we can instead of a down payment and 2 or 3 MSDs. IF we can pay all of that and the first month's lease we should be right around $700-$725 a month I hope.


You can have whatever payment you want, if you put enough money down. If you are buying the car, thats fine, if you are leasing all you are doing is pre paying the lease.... but if that works for you then thats fine too.

Just remember that it becomes harder for many to see what their actual spend is on a lease when they put a large down payment down, and that does not count the fact that most advise against that because of the chance of money loss if the car is totaled soon after taking delivery.


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

jjrandorin said:


> You can have whatever payment you want, if you put enough money down. If you are buying the car, thats fine, if you are leasing all you are doing is pre paying the lease.... but if that works for you then thats fine too.
> 
> Just remember that it becomes harder for many to see what their actual spend is on a lease when they put a large down payment down, and that does not count the fact that most advise against that because of the chance of money loss if the car is totaled soon after taking delivery.


Yep, too much focus on monthly payment amount rather than the BMW fundamentals of negotiating cap/MF and using MSDs, etc. Putting money down on a lease never makes sense but then again so many people buy on payment which makes even less sense. Oh well the salespeople need to make money too.:bigpimp:


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

namelessman said:


> This reminds me of the circumstances around roadfly to bimmerfest.


^^^ I recall that ugly transition; perhaps this the Phoenix burning up only to reincarnate itself.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Well, A broker found a good offer, but the dealership claims they do not want to do the Performance Center Delivery because they will lose $ on the deal. The dealership is evidently in New Jersey so the car would have to be re-shipped with a carrier and I would rather not bother with that hassle.

We really want the knowledge and experience of the Performance Center Delivery. I emailed Jon Shafer the situation and asked if he could help us get a car ordered. I know he does not usually do out of state transactions and I can appreciate that. But we have $ for a deposit/up front costs/msd to reduce the monthly payment and final signing costs. We just need a willing dealership!


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

I would also reach out to Greg Poland. Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon replied that he is indeed only doing California sales now. And I understand and respect that. Finally found Greg Poland's dealership and emailed him. He is offering to help us! I hope to finally have some good news soon.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

*Well damn it.*

Aaaaand we have to pause moving forward because my partner's PDM that controls her insulin pump is fizzing out and her insurance is being sticky about replacing it:thumbdwn:. They want her to change to a whole new company and system instead. This will likely cost us @$2850 unless an agreement can be reached. That's over half of what we had saved to get started with the car....

I hate swinging at the curve balls life throws at us. But at least we are still upright in the batter's box.:dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MG20i said:


> Aaaaand we have to pause moving forward because my partner's PDM that controls her insulin pump is fizzing out and her insurance is being sticky about replacing it:thumbdwn:. They want her to change to a whole new company and system instead. This will likely cost us @$2850 unless an agreement can be reached. That's over half of what we had saved to get started with the car....
> 
> I hate swinging at the curve balls life throws at us. But at least we are still upright in the batter's box.:dunno:


Sorry to read this..


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Shafer said:


> Sorry to read this..


Thanks Jon. It will be alright, just need to decide how to navigate this hold up and then try again later in the year.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MG20i said:


> Thanks Jon. It will be alright, just need to decide how to navigate this hold up and then try again later in the year.


Well, I will say a prayer... Good luck Mike..


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

hey festers! I have a loaded purple silk M340 coming in soon. Anyone interested?.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Might be able to start getting this back on track soonish***8230;.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

FINALLY!
2020 M340i
Performance Center Delivery (not scheduled as of 3/5)
Individual Purple Silk
Black leather with contrast stitching
Premium Pkg
Driving Assistant Pkg
Driving Assistant Pro Pkg 
Parking Assistant Pkg
Cooling, Brake, & HP Tire Pkg
Adaptive M Suspension
Ambient Lighting
Power tailgate
Floating Hub Caps
M Performance Exhaust


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

*340 purple silk available*

203Q M340i USD 54,000.00 
Color 490 Purple Silk Metallic 4,500.00 
Upholstery MANL Black Vernasca Leather with Blue contrast stitching 1,450.00 
Options ZDA Driving Assistance Package 500.00 
5AU†Active Driving Assistant Pro N/C 
ZN1 Active Blind Spot Detection N/C 
ZN4 Lane Departure Warning N/C 
ZDY Driving Assistance Professional Package 1,700.00 
5AR Extended Traffic Jam Assistant for limited ... N/C 
ZPK Parking Assistance Package 900.00 
5DN Parking Assistant Plus N/C 
ZX1 Active Park Distance Control N/C 
ZX3 Surround View w/ 3D View N/C 
ZPP Premium Package 1,400.00 
248 Heated Steering Wheel N/C 
494 Heated front seats N/C 
610 Head-up Display N/C 
1PW 19" M Double-spoke cerium grey wheels style 792... 600.00 
258 Runflat tires N/C 
2VB Tire pressure monitor N/C 
302 Alarm System N/C 
316 Power tailgate 250.00 
319 Universal garage-door opener N/C 
322 Comfort Access keyless entry N/C 
3DZ Without Lines designation outside N/C 
430 Auto-dimming interior and exterior mirrors N/C 
431 Auto-dimming rearview mirror N/C 
459 Power Front Seats N/C 
488 Lumbar support N/C 
493 Storage package N/C 
4AW SensaTec Dashboard N/C 
4KA Open Pore Fine Wood Oak Grain trim N/C 
4UR Ambient Lighting 250.00 
534 Automatic climate control N/C 
5A4 LED Headlights with Cornering Lights N/C 
5AL Active Protection N/C 
5AV Active Guard N/C 
655 SiriusXM Satellite Radio with 1year All Access ... N/C 
676 Hi-fi sound system N/C 
6AK ConnectedDrive Services N/C 
6C4 Connected Package Pro N/C 
6CP Apple CarPlay Compatibility N/C 
6NW Wireless Charging 500.00 
6U3 Live Cockpit Pro (incl. Navi) N/C 
6WD WiFi Hotspot with complimentary 3-month or 3GB ... N/C 
840 Increased top speed limiter N/C 
8KL Oil Chg 10,000 mls/12 months N/C 
8TN Daytime driving lights N/C 
925 Shipping package N/C 
9AA Transport protection N/C 
ZTM Tier 2 N/C 
Accessories ZGC Floating Hub Caps 155.00 
Accessories Total 155.00 
Net Total 66,205.00 
Destination Charge 995.00 
Total Suggested Price 67,200.00


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected] BMW said:


> 203Q M340i USD 54,000.00
> Color 490 Purple Silk Metallic 4,500.00
> Upholstery MANL Black Vernasca Leather with Blue contrast stitching 1,450.00
> Options ZDA Driving Assistance Package 500.00
> ...


OMG, so you got stuck with this car that some $30K/yr millionaire ordered and backed out? Damn. Sucks.:thumbdwn:


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

greginchi said:


> OMG, so you got stuck with this car that some $30K/yr millionaire ordered and backed out? Damn. Sucks.


That looks similar to the spec that I talked to him about. But I was never given a lease offer or agreement, and no deposit was made. Had no clue he was even ordering the car.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

greginchi said:


> OMG, so you got stuck with this car that some $30K/yr millionaire ordered and backed out? Damn. Sucks.:thumbdwn:


Does not look like Greg got stuck with this car. Took a look at Pacific's website and the car is gone. Greg is in California where BMW Individual colors sell well. I bet this car went quick to someone who wanted something that looked completely different than every other 3 series on the road.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

MG20i said:


> That looks similar to the spec that I talked to him about. But I was never given a lease offer or agreement, and no deposit was made. Had no clue he was even ordering the car.


Good!


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Does not look like Greg got stuck with this car. Took a look at Pacific's website and the car is gone. Greg is in California where BMW Individual colors sell well. I bet this car went quick to someone who wanted something that looked completely different than every other 3 series on the road.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Great!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Does not look like Greg got stuck with this car. Took a look at Pacific's website and the car is gone. Greg is in California where BMW Individual colors sell well. I bet this car went quick to someone who wanted something that looked completely different than every other 3 series on the road.


I agree 110%, stunning color:thumbup: as I found this BMW M link for a M5: https://www.bmw-m.com/en/topics/magazine-article-pool/bmw-m-colours-vol-7.html

BMW M needs to make more of these 'exotic' colors at least a $1950 individual P1 paint option.


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ibiza said:


> I agree 110%, stunning color:thumbup: as I found this BMW M link for a M5: https://www.bmw-m.com/en/topics/magazine-article-pool/bmw-m-colours-vol-7.html
> 
> BMW M needs to make more of these 'exotic' colors at least a $1950 individual P1 paint option.


Barney mobile...:eeps::yikes:


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

FINALLY took delivery 8/1/20.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Yippee!!!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

namelessman said:


> This reminds me of the circumstances around roadfly to bimmerfest.


Internet forum business model is to have interesting information for "click bait" to sell advertising. Removing previous posts just alienates participation. A new forum needs to be established and hosted in Switzerland, so BMW NA/AG C&D letters to remove content that affects their business model would be arms length away and be put in the shredder.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

MG20i said:


> FINALLY took delivery 8/1/20.


Congrats OP with the stunning delivery! Glad you stayed through the process till the end and hope your partner is alright with her insulin pump.

BMW advertisers the individual program, but makes a customer jump through hoops to have the order approved. Restricted colors should just be removed from the online individualizer, otherwise, if you have the?, it should be easier to order.


----------



## MG20i (Nov 4, 2019)

Ibiza said:


> Congrats OP with the stunning delivery! Glad you stayed through the process till the end and hope your partner is alright with her insulin pump.
> 
> BMW advertisers the individual program, but makes a customer jump through hoops to have the order approved. Restricted colors should just be removed from the online individualizer, otherwise, if you have the💰, it should be easier to order.


We are both pleased. Her hardware is OK now, there was a fairly hectic week with discussions with the insurance company but it worked out. We were fortunate enough to not be pressed for time getting the car.

Yes, the Individual Program is awesome....provided you have a dealership and staff that are familiar with it and will work their end on your behalf.

Coggin BMW of Treasure Coast in Ft. Pierce, Florida with Client Advisor Carlos Ottamendi and Sales Manager David Colonna were a huge help. I highly recommend them if anyone wants to order a car.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

MG20i said:


> We are both pleased. Her hardware is OK now, there was a fairly hectic week with discussions with the insurance company but it worked out. We were fortunate enough to not be pressed for time getting the car.
> 
> Yes, the Individual Program is awesome....provided you have a dealership and staff that are familiar with it and will work their end on your behalf.
> 
> Coggin BMW of Treasure Coast in Ft. Pierce, Florida with Client Advisor Carlos Ottamendi and Sales Manager David Colonna were a huge help. I highly recommend them if anyone wants to order a car.


Glad to see you got the car and it's exactly what you wanted. Now the forum knows who my "sales manager friend"is. Dave and I have known each other for 20 years and Carlos and I are fellow M addicts. They are good guys and take care of me and my referrals every time (including your deal, Dave, Carlos and I have done deals for 6 of my referrals this year alone). Enjoy your one of a kind BMW....it is surely going to get attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

